# Need help finding rowan francis



## kelly22 (12/11/15)

Hi guys iv spent a big chunk of my savingson a mod that just died on me around 3 months ago n I can't let it go on any longer coz I'm the second owner and the vendor can't honour the warranty which its probably out of anyway ,so as a last ray of hope a number of ppl have asked me to get in contact with Rowan Francis to take a look at this mod so if u can please pass on this message to him or if u are reading this Rowan I am in a really desperate and disappointed place please contact me 
Thanks in advance 
KV

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (12/11/15)

Pm sent

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kelly22 (12/11/15)

Thank u kind sir

Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (12/11/15)

kelly22 said:


> Hi guys iv spent a big chunk of my savingson a mod that just died on me around 3 months ago n I can't let it go on any longer coz I'm the second owner and the vendor can't honour the warranty which its probably out of anyway ,so as a last ray of hope a number of ppl have asked me to get in contact with Rowan Francis to take a look at this mod so if u can please pass on this message to him or if u are reading this Rowan I am in a really desperate and disappointed place please contact me
> Thanks in advance
> KV
> 
> Sent from my V5 using Tapatalk


do you have an idea how old the mod actually is and how long the warranty was valid for and who the vendor is maybe said vendor can clarify on the warranty terms if i'm reading this correctly it seems the vendor will not honor the warranty as you are not the original owner which does not seem right to me if the device is still under warranty in terms of time what's the issue 

maybe someone else can clarify or validate what i am thinking because if i buy a mod from a vendor technically i'm not the original owner the vendor is besides what difference would that make sounds like a dodgy vendor to me if i buy a car just as a hypothetical example if the car is still under factory warranty it does not matter who owned the car before that manufacturer must still honor the warranty

I think the vendor could have at least taken the time to try action a warranty claim or would such a claim cost the vendor money

another thought how would the manufacturer even know the device was owned by more than one person sounds like the vendor is looking for an easy way out

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## argief (13/11/15)

Correction... If a car is under factory warranty and you sell it to anyone accept an accredited dealership, the warranty is void. It does not transfer to the new owner. Says so in the fine print. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (13/11/15)

argief said:


> Correction... If a car is under factory warranty and you sell it to anyone accept an accredited dealership, the warranty is void. It does not transfer to the new owner. Says so in the fine print.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


good point i have only ever dealt with an accredited dealer lol you are a new vendor what would your comment be on accepting warranty for second hand goods ?


----------



## argief (13/11/15)

I think it's only fair to honour whatever warranty was issued by the manufacturer, irrespective of ownership transfer. The car dealerships brought this into their contracts to fend off competition from 2nd hand car dealerships. I never agreed with this tactic. It has unfortunetely "caught on" in many other industries who now also follow this rule of voiding warranty when sold to 3rd party. As @Eequinox have stated, the end user is in fact not the original purchaser in the first place... The product should be good for the warranty period? No matter who pushes the button? What if I buy it and my wife uses it on failure? Does this void the warranty? How is the vendor going to prove it? In fact, if I buy it from a good samaritane and he is willing to return to the vendor how will the vendor know it has been sold to a 3rd party? Luckily the dealerships got this into their contracts before the competition commission, as I believe it is anti competitive behaviour. The vendor presumably thinks that this does not impact the established relationship with the original purchaser but it fact may be losing business from potential NEW client! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ashley A (13/11/15)

argief said:


> Correction... If a car is under factory warranty and you sell it to anyone accept an accredited dealership, the warranty is void. It does not transfer to the new owner. Says so in the fine print.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


This is not true. Found out when I once bought a 2nd hand car and had to jump through hoops trying to get the warranty and maintenance plan transferred to my name.

Some of the dealers even wanted to charge me R5-10k to transfer it to me which I was actual goimg to pay but the couldn't so it when I asked that I get all the paperwork. I eventually found out from the manufacturer directly thatvit was because the warranty was on the car/product, not on the owner. There was nothing to transfer as the car was still the same car. I did as they told me and took it to any dealership for services amd warranty claims over 5 years amd the manufacturer picked up the tab each time without ever once saying they can't honour it. I didn't even get the car from the same brand dealership.


----------



## Ashley A (13/11/15)

argief said:


> I think it's only fair to honour whatever warranty was issued by the manufacturer, irrespective of ownership transfer. The car dealerships brought this into their contracts to fend off competition from 2nd hand car dealerships. I never agreed with this tactic. It has unfortunetely "caught on" in many other industries who now also follow this rule of voiding warranty when sold to 3rd party. As @Eequinox have stated, the end user is in fact not the original purchaser in the first place... The product should be good for the warranty period? No matter who pushes the button? What if I buy it and my wife uses it on failure? Does this void the warranty? How is the vendor going to prove it? In fact, if I buy it from a good samaritane and he is willing to return to the vendor how will the vendor know it has been sold to a 3rd party? Luckily the dealerships got this into their contracts before the competition commission, as I believe it is anti competitive behaviour. The vendor presumably thinks that this does not impact the established relationship with the original purchaser but it fact may be losing business from potential NEW client!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Only car dealer I know off that enforces those rules of 3rd party sales is Porsche. But then they also price up to cover the maintenance cost. They will honour and continue the warranty if you take it to them to do an assessment and all checks out, you can get the selling dealer to take it in before making the deal. Interestingly though, if you sell a car back to them to be re-sold 2nd hand, they take 50% of the 2 year warranty extension which they give the new owner as standard.


----------

